# Leaky raft but can't find a puncture!



## chefpels (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all. I have an older 14' hypalon boat with a standard floor. I have found and patched a number of punctures and have replaced all the old patches (there were many). However, the stern is deflating over a period of 3 or so days. the front of the boat seems to stay inflated, or mostly so. i have done the soapy water thing inside and out, including the valves, ad nauseum. it's actually become quite frustrating. anyway, i'm wondering if there are any other tricks i have not tried? any help would be great!
just trying to get another season or two out of this boat!

Thanks!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

You check the valves?


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mix a little dish soap in you water that is the easiest really shows up the air leak


----------



## chefpels (Jun 7, 2011)

*re:*

yes have checked valves. i've even poured flex-seal (from NRS) into the tubes to fill any pinhole leaks. i will replace the rear valve today. i have a strong suspicion that's whats leaking even though it's not obvious. so yes have done the soapy water thing to death. anything i haven't tried?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

If its really slow you wont see much with the soapy water other than an accumulation of tiny bubbles across the surface only after a few minutes. If its spread uniformly across the whole chamber that can be a problem as nothing will be obvious. Did you slosh around the flexseal everywhere until it cured? (not sure if those are their instructions)


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I use bubblebath instead of soap, it doesn't get all foamed up as easy as soap does.

If it deflates over 3 or so days, and its an old hypalon then I say you are good to go. . Seriously, if it takes that long to show decreased air its going to be near impossible to find the leak.


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you try buying a kayak? Those don't suck as bad.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Last ditch effort... fill it with water. Not the best solution but it will show the slowest of leaks. I've never heard of anyone doing it on a raft, though.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Probably just pinhole leaks all over.

As long as it's not going soft evey couple of hours, I would just pump 'er up in the morning and call it good.


----------

